# Need help!



## Jim (Nov 4, 2011)

The site needs a new tag line, short and sweet.

Right now it is "The original aluminum boat site"

On the old shirts it was "The original aluminum boat fishing club"

I need something killer for the site and shirts.

I was thinking "The aluminum boat Authority"

Any ideas?


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Here are a couple.

"The ultimate resource for aluminum boats."

"Aluminum boats and so much more."


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 4, 2011)

Duck hunters love tin boats too.


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 4, 2011)

I think it'd be fun to play on the fact that our shallow aluminum boats can get to places big bass boats can't. 

"Going where no bass boat has ever gone before" 

:LOL2:


----------



## BOB350RX (Nov 4, 2011)

"BEER CAN YACHT CLUB"...LOL :LOL2:


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 4, 2011)

"Bassboy1's hang out." 

That should bring folks around in droves.

On the other hand, if you are wanting to drive folks away, you could say something like "Capt. Ahab's hangout." Would work wonders, I tell ya.

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 4, 2011)

bassboy1 said:


> "Bassboy1's hang out."
> 
> That should bring folks around in droves.
> 
> ...




You meant to say "Home of Ahab, your Captain and Commander - *All bow before me*"


That will bring those number up


----------



## freetofish (Nov 4, 2011)

If you ever watch someone really do a nice Bow it causes their butts to stick out.......I'm just sayin.


----------



## freetofish (Nov 4, 2011)

How about *"Tin boats R US"*


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 4, 2011)

gillhunter said:


> Here are a couple.
> 
> "The ultimate resource for aluminum boats."


Thats a good one...


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont like the word Resource, it reminds me of another site I dont like. :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 6, 2011)

Replace "Resource" with 'Site'--- 'The Ultimate Site for Aluminum Boats'


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 6, 2011)

I like "Going where no bass boat has ever gone before" because I fancy myself a genius.

But really, I like The Aluminum Boat Authority.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jim -- I like your suggestion...I was trying to figure out something with "awesome" like "The most awesome boat site for real people". OK - that isn't very good but I have been trying to think of something that incorporates the friendliness and wealth of information...it is hard to condense that into one sentence.


----------



## HOUSE (Nov 6, 2011)

I kind of like S&MFISH's idea: What about mentioning Tinboats.net being "the ultimate aluminum boat upgrade website" or "the ultimate guide for aluminum boat upgrades" or something referring to "John boat to bass boat upgrades"

TinBoats.net
*THE *website for all of your aluminum boat upgrade needs.​


----------



## kycolonel138th (Nov 6, 2011)

:USA1: TinBoats Are In.


----------



## Brine (Nov 6, 2011)

:mrgreen: 

TinBoats.net - _Boat Mods Gone Wild_
TinBoats.net - _Aluminum Boat Porn _
TinBoats.net - _Come Float Your Boat_
TinBoats.net - _Stainless Screw The Rest_
TinBoats.net - _A Riveting Experience_
TinBoats.net - _A Boat Load of Fun_
TinBoats.net - _Because Plaid Needs Love Too_
TinBoats.net - _Small Boats with Big Dreams_
TinBoats.net - _The Undisputed Champion of Boat Modification_
TinBoats.net - _Get Your Mod On_
TinBoats.net - _All Tin, All The Time_
TinBoats.net - _Custom Boat Modifications_
TinBoats.net - _Join The Club_
TinBoats.net - _Jon Boats With Attitude_
TinBoats.net - _All Tin, All The Time_
TinBoats.net - _Custom Creations and Boat Modifications_


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 6, 2011)

"Got Tin?"
"Got Aluminum ?"


Lol.. not my best efforts..


----------



## BOB350RX (Nov 7, 2011)

NOT ALL MODS ARE FOR BASS FISHING ON HERE, JUST A COMMON THREAD I AM SEEING ON THIS TOPIC.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 7, 2011)

TinBoats.net
The Tin Boat Authority
We talk tin, 24/7​


----------



## BOB350RX (Nov 7, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> TinBoats.net
> The Tin Boat Authority
> We talk tin, 24/7​




I LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 7, 2011)

TinBoats.net
Home of the Original Fishing Machines.


----------

